# Compaq - Presario V6608AU



## bad_till_bones (Jan 22, 2008)

Planning to buy a *Compaq - Presario V6608AU* notebook.  Budget is Rs 35k. Any other model (irrespective of brand), plz suggest.

Thnx.


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 22, 2008)

What will be the primary use of laptop???????


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jan 23, 2008)

Can actually say multi-purpose.... A bit work (no heavy graphics though), gaming, but again not that big ones, but yes may go to Cricket 07, FIFA 08 etc.

But, the budget is 35k only....


----------



## gopz (Jan 23, 2008)

Check out Acer 4520, it is real VFM around 30k only.

Also, Dell Inspiron 1525 Notebook with Core 2 Duo for 36k -You can call Dell and bargain.

If I had a budget of ~35k, I would buy Dell Inspiron 1420 Notebook (with nVidia 8400GS graphics) - cannot beat the value at 36k. Go for it, and if you have any friends working at Dell, they can get you a good discount...


----------



## juggler (Jan 23, 2008)

gopz said:


> Check out Acer 4520, it is real VFM around 30k only.
> 
> Also, Dell Inspiron 1525 Notebook with Core 2 Duo for 36k -You can call Dell and bargain.
> 
> If I had a budget of ~35k, I would buy Dell Inspiron 1420 Notebook (with nVidia 8400GS graphics) - cannot beat the value at 36k. Go for it, and if you have any friends working at Dell, they can get you a good discount...



1.dell  inspiron 1420 with 8400GS would go around 40k
2. Acer 4520 though value for money comes without a operating system (the 30k version)  and drivers for winxp are missing


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jan 23, 2008)

Thnx 4 the suggestion guys, 

Firstly, is *Compaq - Presario V6608AU *a good deal?

Secondly, if I go towards Dell Inspiron, which model to select btw 1420 or 1525 or some other? And wht wud be the cost?

*Budget arnd 35K.*

Thnx


----------



## juggler (Jan 24, 2008)

bad_till_bones said:


> Thnx 4 the suggestion guys,
> 
> Firstly, is *Compaq - Presario V6608AU *a good deal?
> 
> ...



for 35k Compaq v6608au is a very good deal
Go for dell if u have a bit higher budget and u want a graphics card


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jan 24, 2008)

Thnx @juggler, however, if talking about DELL - 

*Dell Inspiron 1420 or 1525?* Also, prices for both wud help.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 24, 2008)

bad_till_bones said:


> Thnx @juggler, however, if talking about DELL -
> 
> *Dell Inspiron 1420 or 1525?* Also, prices for both wud help.


Compaq - Presario V6608AU is a good choice below 35k.

Between Dell 1420 and Dell 1525, go for Dell 1525....if you dont have money problem.

For latest price visit www.dell.co.in

You can do little barging also with their sales person on phone.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jan 24, 2008)

Firstly, both the Dell's, 1420 n 1525 r crossing 40k with Tax.

And, in 1525, only Intel® Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator X3100, is being shown as graphics card option. No nVidia 8400GS.


----------



## juggler (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ thats the problem with 1525 

if ur budget is only 35K better go with compaq 6608au
Note:- compaq does not provide official drivers for winxp for 6608au


----------



## gopz (Jan 24, 2008)

bad_till_bones said:


> Firstly, both the Dell's, 1420 n 1525 r crossing 40k with Tax.
> 
> And, in 1525, only Intel® Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator X3100, is being shown as graphics card option. No nVidia 8400GS.


 

Dell Inspiron 1420 (with 8400GS) costs 36k excluding taxes. If you bargain with the rep on the phone, most probably they will adjust the tax amount within 36k itself. I know many people who have got this price.

And, if you know anybody working at Dell, they can purchase it thru EPP for you, and you can expect further discount.




juggler said:


> 1.dell inspiron 1420 with 8400GS would go around 40k
> 
> 2. Acer 4520 though value for money comes without a operating system (the 30k version) and *drivers for winxp are missing*



WinXP drivers are available, I can give you the links for that, and I confirm everything works fine under XP because one of my friends owns this laptop and is running XP.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jan 24, 2008)

Thnx 4 the suggestion guys, talking abt Compaq 6608. 

It has AMD Turion 64x2 TL-58 processor and nVidia GeForce Go 7150M GS card.  

Firstly, how is AMD Turion 64x2 TL-58 in comparison to Core2Duo? And what about the performance of nVidia GeForce Go 7150M GS?


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jan 25, 2008)

bad_till_bones said:


> Thnx 4 the suggestion guys, talking abt Compaq 6608.
> 
> It has AMD Turion 64x2 TL-58 processor and nVidia GeForce Go 7150M GS card.
> 
> Firstly, how is AMD Turion 64x2 TL-58 in comparison to Core2Duo? And what about the performance of nVidia GeForce Go 7150M GS?



How is AMD Turion 64x2 TL-58 in comparison to Core2Duo? And what about the performance of nVidia GeForce Go 7150M GS?


----------



## juggler (Jan 25, 2008)

gopz said:


> Dell Inspiron 1420 (with 8400GS) costs 36k excluding taxes. If you bargain with the rep on the phone, most probably they will adjust the tax amount within 36k itself. I know many people who have got this price.
> 
> And, if you know anybody working at Dell, they can purchase it thru EPP for you, and you can expect further discount.
> 
> ...



The drivers are available (though not bundled) on various websites do not work all the time 
for reference: *priceguru.in/archives/features/895/8


----------



## gopz (Jan 25, 2008)

juggler said:


> The drivers are available (though not bundled) on various websites do not work all the time
> for reference: *priceguru.in/archives/features/895/8


 

I can confirm that everything works fine, because I know a friend who is using this laptop and EVERYTHING works fine and all devices function properly and there is no exclamation mark in device manager.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jan 25, 2008)

bad_till_bones said:


> Thnx 4 the suggestion guys, talking abt Compaq 6608.
> 
> It has AMD Turion 64x2 TL-58 processor and nVidia GeForce Go 7150M GS card.
> 
> Firstly, how is AMD Turion 64x2 TL-58 in comparison to Core2Duo? And what about the performance of nVidia GeForce Go 7150M GS?



*How is AMD Turion 64x2 TL-58 in comparison to Core2Duo? And what about the performance of nVidia GeForce Go 7150M GS?

Someone answer this too....*


----------



## juggler (Jan 25, 2008)

bad_till_bones said:


> *How is AMD Turion 64x2 TL-58 in comparison to Core2Duo? And what about the performance of nVidia GeForce Go 7150M GS?
> 
> Someone answer this too....*



Coe2Duo r better performer than AMD Turion 64x2 TL-58


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 26, 2008)

I have got the same model, its quite good, can play most of the games.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

bad_till_bones said:


> Planning to buy a *Compaq - Presario V6608AU* notebook.  Budget is Rs 35k. Any other model (irrespective of brand), plz suggest.
> 
> Thnx.


keep that laptop, as its one of the best available.
Unless you got some friends at dell who can whip you up a nice discount, go with compaq V6608AU.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jan 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> keep that laptop, as its one of the best available.
> Unless you got some friends at dell who can whip you up a nice discount, go with compaq V6608AU.


*Thinking the same way.... *


----------



## juggler (Jan 28, 2008)

Just heard a rumour that  compaq V6608AU has been discontinued


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jan 28, 2008)

juggler said:


> Just heard a rumour that  compaq V6608AU has been discontinued


*Can someone confirm this plz.... *


----------



## Pathik (Jan 28, 2008)

^^ Officially yep. But it is still available in shops. Go get it fast.


----------



## Cyclone (May 23, 2008)

Since the v6608's been discontinued, how low can i expect to get it for? What would a good bargain price for this laptop be? With 2gb ram, preferably...


----------



## Pathik (May 23, 2008)

27-28k.


----------



## latino_ansari (May 23, 2008)

The lappy is good for 35K and as far as the 7150M with Turion goes u cant play fifa 08 if u r using vista but it can play it nicely in XP(I own a pavillion with same config) and u can play game like DOOM3, COD4, Bioshock... etc at low resolution....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 24, 2008)

doesn't it have a successor with a 1" smaller screen and an added webcam as the changes ?


----------



## Cyclone (May 24, 2008)

Yep....V3749.....buggers here are quoting 34.5 for the 1 gb version.....


----------



## juggler (May 24, 2008)

Try to find v6608au as some vendors may have some stock still left
u can get a good deal on it as pthik mention 28k would be a good deal. Be sure to ask for 2 GB ram. I am using this model currently with vista and xp in dual boot and everything is working fine


----------



## Pathik (May 24, 2008)

Yep. And the 3749 isnt a good deal at all. Since you can get a Dell Inspiron 1525 at around 37k.


----------



## Cyclone (May 24, 2008)

If I'm unable to find the 6608, could you recommend another suitable model? Preferably with a Turion+nVidia combo, and under 33k.


----------



## Pathik (May 24, 2008)

If you can go that high, it s preferable to get a x3100+c2d combo. Turions are feasible only below 30k.


----------



## Cyclone (May 24, 2008)

Are you sure? And here I was thinking a Turion+Nvidia7150 is better for gaming than a basic C2D+X3100...didn't someone in the forum mention that the 7150 is the best onboard graphics card?


----------



## Pathik (May 24, 2008)

It is. But there isnt much difference. But the c2d outweighs the turion.


----------



## latino_ansari (May 25, 2008)

Hey the x3100 is not that good... It cant even play FIFA 08 smoothly... I tried playing NFSU2 on it... Even on lowest setting its choppy.... According to me X3100 is useless....


----------



## juggler (May 26, 2008)

ya 7150 is a good onboard graphic
you can have alook at v3702au model


----------



## Cyclone (May 30, 2008)

Right....any idea how much I can haggle the 3702au for? With an upgrade to 2GB ram, ofcourse...


----------



## attitude rox (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi,

I am getting Compaq v6608au from a distibutor at 28k with upgraded to 2 gb ram, and some free goodies like a web cam and a 2 gb pendrive.... does the deal sounds good


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 27, 2008)

attitude rox said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am getting Compaq v6608au from a distibutor at 28k with upgraded to 2 gb ram, and some free goodies like a web cam and a 2 gb pendrive.... does the deal sounds good



Is it new or in second??

If it's new then it's a very gud deal . But if it is in second then look at the condition & time used.


----------



## attitude rox (Aug 27, 2008)

Its a new one.... with 1 year company warranty...its infact  a piece from the stock of the distributor and has a small scratch.
Please let me know which RAM should I ask him to upgrade


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 27, 2008)

Ofcousee DDR2

2 *1 GB 667/800 mhz RAM . (2 sticks of 1 GB RAM)

If it's 800 mhz then its better.


----------

